# I need help clsing bitcoin refunding account



## SHAWNA14

Please help me close my refund bitcoin account I did not authorize it I do not know how I got it


----------



## cwwozniak

Please do not start duplicate threads for the same problem.

Closing this thread, Further assistance can be given in the original thread:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/i-need-help-closing-bitcoin-refunding-account.1277781/


----------

